# My Bed Ridden stories were deleted?



## there_there (Mar 27, 2006)

how incredibly lame

from the number of views they got, the audience obviously disagrees with you


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 27, 2006)

Lookit this thread. Especially this post.

Apparently, it was in violation of the rules. I'm not going to argue about it, but that's what happened.


----------



## there_there (Mar 27, 2006)

i just don't believe that's the real reason

there are tons of stories on here, and in the stories collection that feature teenaged protagonists

a high school senior is 18 years old

like Emma was


it's the thought police - i noticed they put "demeaning characterization" when they described mine, which made me chuckle. If it doesn't have a happy ending, there's a lot of people around here who don't want others to have the chance to read it

just ridiculous


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 27, 2006)

there_there said:


> i just don't believe that's the real reason
> 
> there are tons of stories on here, and in the stories collection that feature teenaged protagonists
> 
> ...



Would you like a little cheese with that whine?

If I may make a suggestion: do yourself a favor and be quiet. The rules are the rules; your stories were deemed inappropriate, and they were therefore deleted. Gripe about it all you want, but them's the breaks, kiddo.


----------



## there_there (Mar 27, 2006)

whatever, bub


----------



## ataraxia (Mar 27, 2006)

there_there said:


> whatever, bub


*PLONK*
Welcome to my Ignore List.

Bub.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 27, 2006)

Well, I beg yer pardon if I'm bursting your ego here...

But the stories were deleted for a reason. Observer said that if you wanted to know why, PM him. I gave you a link to the exact post where he said it.

Now, you can go ahead and post your stories and all that making whatever minor changes you desire... But that doesn't mean that they'll be accepted, or that they won't just be deleted again.

Your best bet would be to just PM Observer and ask him what was wrong with them before acting rashly.


----------



## there_there (Mar 27, 2006)

just making a point

i really don't care if they delete it again, i'll live


----------



## there_there (Mar 27, 2006)

and by the way, i certainly wasn't trying to pick a fight with you

i don't know why that other guy chimed in with the "ignore" comment, but again, whatever


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 27, 2006)

there_there said:


> just making a point
> 
> i really don't care if they delete it again, i'll live



What was the point you were trying to make? All I saw was whining and griping. I could take candy from a 5-year-old and get precisely the same thing..

As for you not wanting to pick a fight with me- hell, I could care less if you meant to start shit or not. Thing is, you been nothing but a [deleted] from the start of the thread. Can't really go in actin' like a [deleted] and expect the room to respond peacefully.

And that's precisely why the other fella put you on ignore. You've been [deleted], acting childish and whining about how you felt you were so deeply wronged by the "thought police". Considering you don't post outside of this area of the forum, I can't at all blame him for it, since it's not like he'll be missing out on anything.

And as much as I'd love to continue this little debate with you, I have to go and get me some dinner. I'll talk to y'all later.


----------



## there_there (Mar 27, 2006)

i posted 2 comments, which stated my opinion

you are blowing this entirely out of proportion, and acting like an [deleted], which is odd considering how you're trying to label me


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 27, 2006)

there_there said:


> i posted 2 comments, which stated my opinion
> 
> you are blowing this entirely out of proportion, and acting like an [deleted], which is odd considering how you're trying to label me



You didn't answer my question, and you're not helping your side of the argument at all.

But I'm off to git me some grub, so you can whine at me later, when I get back.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 28, 2006)

Whether or not you like it, someone else owns this website. Don't like it? Go post your stories somewhere else. I have a story I KNOW that wouldn't be welcomed here; it features a character that portrays bedbound fat people in a very negative light. And you know what, this isn't the place for that kind of story. Use your head.

Edited to say I see why now, after reading it. You talk about fat like it's something ugly and bad. Happen to catch this is a fat acceptance site?


----------



## Emma (Mar 28, 2006)

Some people get off on that. I know his stories turned me on. lol


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 28, 2006)

I guess to each his or her own, Em.


----------



## Observer (Mar 28, 2006)

As has been noted, I do take private message inquiries from authors regardng stories found unsuitable. So far I have recieved none on this decision but the door is open.

Another thing that will cause deletions or modifications is personal attacks on other posters -- some posts in this thread have crossed that line and have been edited accordingly; two were deleted entirely.

Enuff said?


----------



## Jes (Mar 28, 2006)

Observer just got all daddy (mommy?) and...it was kinda hot.


----------



## there_there (Mar 28, 2006)

i totally understand this is someone else's website, and i'm sorry if i came off [email protected]#chy, Observer (and by the way, i bleeped out the word up there on purpose...certainly wasn't trying to swear all over the board)

that guy turned this into a personal attack on me, which was why i backed off and didn't look at this thread until right now

if the story truly was deleted because Emma was underaged (which i really didn't think she was), then fair enough. But i really hope that was the reason

because, like Em said, there were a lot of people who really enjoyed those two stories (i know one of them had in the neighborhood of 6,000 views before it was deleted). Revenge always has been, and will always be a popular brand of weight gain story

whether some people like it or not.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 28, 2006)

there_there said:


> that guy turned this into a personal attack on me, which was why i backed off and didn't look at this thread until right now



Hardly. I told you what was going on and you flipped out about it. I told you that what you should do was PM Observer, and you insisted on making a scene about it, pulling an unecessary _1984_ accusation, and insulting the administration here.

Whether or not people like a story isn't an indicator of whether or not it's against the rules here, or is considered distasteful by the administration. The best thing you can do here is make your own site at Tripod or Geocities and plop your stories there.

I'm still debating whether or not to make you the first person to blemish my Ignore list.


----------



## there_there (Mar 28, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I'm still debating whether or not to make you the first person to blemish my Ignore list.



oh my lord could you be any more full of yourself?

just ignore me then!!!!

i couldn't care less, and i am done with this ridiculous argument


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 28, 2006)

there_there said:


> oh my lord could you be any more full of yourself?



Yes. Yes I could.

Could you possibly be any less mature about this situation?


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Mar 29, 2006)

there_there said:


> there are tons of stories on here, and in the stories collection that feature teenaged protagonists


it's only against the rules if the teenager has sexual relations or something to that effect...


----------



## Culinary_Alchemist (Mar 29, 2006)

ehhhh, just for the heck of it, i will add my $.02. I will admit it is a bum deal that two really well put together stories were deleted for reasons I'm not sure of or quite understand. I'm all for freedom of speech but i guess the powers of this board feel that content of stories were "subjectively touchy touchy". But like I said these were good stories and personally found none of the contents of them to be so bad as to be deleted. Here is my proposed idea, make a myspace account, start posting stories there, and run the links on the message bored. Just keep to the basic rules of content and we sould all have a fun filled afternoon of enjoyable stories. be cause I truely want to see how "big star" ends.


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 29, 2006)

Maybe the stories weren't really deleted....they're just, you know...bed-ridden and can't come to the phone right now.


----------



## Matt L. (Mar 29, 2006)

I thought the Bed Ridden stories were extremely well written and found nothing offensive or harmful at all in the text. I feel bad for the author who kindly wanted to share his work with those of us who enjoy this brand of fiction. On the net there is a wide variety of stories that are humilating and degrading, especially towards females. I usually skip those stories on the sites I frequent and go on to the next one, though aware that there is an audience for that type of fiction. As an author myself, I know that not every one will appreciate my work, that's a given. We all don't have the same taste and when you happen upon something you don't like, move on. I hope that the author of Bed Ridden will continue to write and I wish him much success in his future endeavors. Best wishes to all, Matt L.


----------



## cyberraptor1958 (Mar 29, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Could you possibly be any less mature about this situation?



... says the poster who first resorted to profanity and name-calling.

Thanks for this thread, has degenerated into the most ridiculous thing I have read in weeks, and makes me laugh.


----------



## fatlane (Mar 29, 2006)

That mean everyone with my avatar is now free to hijack it?


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 29, 2006)

cyberraptor1958 said:


> ... says the poster who first resorted to profanity and name-calling.



Touche.

That doesn't make his side of the argument any less childish, though.


----------

